# Anyone that can tell me the difference between these 2 Intel SSD's?



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2019)

I been wondering for sometime now what's the difference between these 2 Intel M.2. SSD's are because I do not seem to be able to figure it out.

First I though one might be OEM and the other Retail or something but they are both 660p's, same specs and warranty which makes this even more confusing 

Model: SSDPEKNW010T801        vs    SSDPEKNW010T8X1
General
Capacity:            1TB
Form factor:            M.2. 2280
Interface:          PCI-E x4 NVME
Hardware Encryption:        Yes
Encryption Algorithm:       256-bit AES
NAND Flash Memory Type:    3D quad-level cell (QLC)
Features: Smart Response Technology, End-to-end data protection, Rapid Start Technology

Performance
SSD Endurance:            200TB
Internal Data Rate: 1800 MBps (read) / 1800 MBps (write)
4KB Random Read:        150000 IOPS
4KB Random Write:        220000 IOPS

Reliability
MTBF:              1,600,000 hours
Non-Recoverable Errors:        1 per 10^15

Manufacturer Warranty
Service & Support:   Limited warranty - 5 years

So with all these specs they look identical to me or am I missing something? only difference being like $5.

If anyone know something I can't seem to find then please tell me.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 5, 2019)

Same model listed slightly different.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Same model listed slightly different.



Where is the difference???  Same model yes, just different model numbers.
They are even the same colour.

The reason I ask is because I wanna move my SSD's to M.2. only and since the 660p from Intel is the cheapest price even compared to M.2. SATA the read and write would be nice for games.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 5, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> Where is the difference???  Same model yes, just different model numbers.
> They are even the same colour.



0 and X

one is retail and oem brown box

ssd single pack probably means oem single package brown box


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2019)

natr0n said:


> 0 and X
> 
> one is retail and oem brown box



I guess my hunch for OEM and Retail was correct but which is which? I can't even see that on Ebuyer, Newegg and I can only see the X model on Intel now all the links for the 0 is dead.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 5, 2019)

Not even a 3 dollar difference buy one and be done with it.

They are both same exact product. Get the one with more reviews perhaps.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 18, 2019)

On cd roms and the the like, you can't update the firmware on the oem models but the other you can. Don't know if it's the same for SSDs.


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> Where is the difference???  Same model yes, just different model numbers.
> They are even the same colour.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I wanna move my SSD's to M.2. only and since the 660p from Intel is the cheapest price even compared to M.2. SATA the read and write would be nice for games.


If you can swing a bit more like around $150, there are better options available such as the HP EX920, HP EX 950, ADATA SX8200 Pro, Samsung SM961, Samsung SM981, the PM961/981, Toshiba XG5, Toshiba XG6, the silicon motion SM2262 based Muskin Pilot MKNSSDPL1TB-D8, various Phison E12 based models such as the Inland Professional 1 TB X4, the Team Group MP34, the Silicon Power SU001TBP34A80M28AB, Addlink S70 1TB, Sabrent 1tb Rocket NVME.

I'd also list the WD 1TB Black and the 970 Evo/Plus but they are still too high in price for 1TB model.

The difference between the 660P and the high end is only about $40 and the high end stuff is substantially faster.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> If you can swing a bit more like around $150, there are better options available such as the HP EX920, HP EX 950, ADATA SX8200 Pro, Samsung SM961, Samsung SM981, the PM961/981, Toshiba XG5, Toshiba XG6, the silicon motion SM2262 based Muskin Pilot MKNSSDPL1TB-D8, various Phison E12 based models such as the Inland Professional 1 TB X4, the Team Group MP34, the Silicon Power SU001TBP34A80M28AB, Addlink S70 1TB, Sabrent 1tb Rocket NVME.
> 
> I'd also list the WD 1TB Black and the 970 Evo/Plus but they are still too high in price for 1TB model.
> 
> The difference between the 660P and the high end is only about $40 and the high end stuff is substantially faster.



This here is meant to be a dedicated SSD for gaming to replace my 850 EVO 1TB and I want to get the retail version not the OEM.

I am not gonna touch any HP branded stuff for my own use nor any of the Samsungs that are mean to be in OEM machines. I already own a Samsung 970 EVO that I use for OS and shit.

I haven't purchased a 660P yet looking at deals around the net but so far this is the best value for NVME with large storage instead of SATA on the M.2. interface.

I do actually have plans for my current 850 EVO 1TB when I get another drive in the M.2. format.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 18, 2019)

Those Intel drives slow down the more you fill them up, so just be warned.

What's so bad about the Samsung OEM drives that puts you off?


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Those Intel drives slow down the more you fill them up, so just be warned.


That was the thing that made me avoid the Intel, the lackluster performance.  Also curious what is bad about Samsung OEM as I am thinking about one for my secondary.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2019)

@TheMadDutchDude and @Vario The OEM Samsung's doesn't get any firmware updates from Samsung you have to get it from OEM vendor like Lenovo, HP and so which means you have to do that in OEM system.

I got a Intel Pro 2500 Series SSD in my Dell laptop no issues with this one and I have customers at work with Intel 660p's in their Lenovo laptops no slow down issues with the 256GB model they use even filled up over 80%,


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

Is the firmware update that critical?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2019)

Vario said:


> Is the firmware update that critical?



You never read what they do? a update can fix a lot of things from CVE to performance bugs and address errors.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 19, 2019)

I never even considered a firmware upgrade for my SSD since the SF2281 days in all truthfulness. I'll think about that in the future, for sure!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 19, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I never even considered a firmware upgrade for my SSD since the SF2281 days in all truthfulness. I'll think about that in the future, for sure!



I usually check the changelog for firmware updates some address codes, others compatibility and so on. Same for my motherboard in my main rig it's not all just support for new cpu generation or update the QVL list for ram.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2019)

Buy another brand so you can stop this ocd that has been about 2 weeks long now...


----------



## flmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

This?   Patriot Viper nvme m2, I bought the 512gb version for 90 off amazon I think it is 92 or 94 atm.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm looking for a 1TB M2 drive for gaming myself. While it sounds like i've got the same affliction to HP as you do but after looking at the reviews the HP EX 920 is seems to be the best bet. Reviews are a whole lot better than the intel and everything else i've found at 150 bucks. Newegg has the Open box for 120 bucks.

And yes i checked to see if Tech Power Up had anything on the EX920 first.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/13037/the-hp-ex920-m2-ssd-review






My biggest question is.... Does it take any of the pcie lanes from the graphics card or does use the lanes from the z370 motherboard chip?


----------



## LFaWolf (Apr 19, 2019)

I have the Intel model SSDPEKNW010T8X1 It comes in a brown box, but has an Intel retail box inside the brown box. It is confusing. Warranty card said 5 years warranty. Let me know if you need to know anything else.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

660p is a peculiar drive.
The price is banging,it's cheaper than sata ssds here,and with it's three-level caching it's a very good performer.just beware that once you fill it up the qlc will perform very,very poorly.
imo it's still it's better to buy a 2tb 660p than 1tb higher-tier drive,the price being very similar,but I wouldn't fill it up past 1.5TB.
Check the price of P1 too,it works the same way and the price should be similar,but crucial is a slightly faster drive.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2019)

Here' s the review for the 660p https://www.anandtech.com/show/13078/the-intel-ssd-660p-ssd-review-qlc-nand-arrives

I was going to pull the trigger on the open box ex920 (they had 5 or more) but it's gone. I'll save up for another month or so and get something. Maybe the Adata xpg sx8200 pro, it's 2nd gen and a pretty good price.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Those Intel drives slow down the more you fill them up, so just be warned.
> 
> What's so bad about the Samsung OEM drives that puts you off?



I've got an intel 6000P that has all sorts of slowdown issues, heat, sustained writes... they are not high performers, even if they are NVME


----------



## bonehead123 (Apr 19, 2019)

^^what mussles said^^  been there, done that, never again.... !


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

Mussels said:


> I've got an intel 6000P that has all sorts of slowdown issues, heat, sustained writes... they are not high performers, even if they are NVME


different drive,intel's planar tlc.

like I said,660p can be a great budget shot if it's available at sata ssd prices,but know the limitations too.it's not supposed to be a ssd for workstations.but for home/gaming rigs it's great value.

though I'd say the only one I'd buy is the 2tb version.double the dram cache,double the slc cache,double the dynamic "pseudo-slc" cache.much better buy than e.g. a 1TB 970 evo if at similar price and not used in e.g. creators rig.






2tb has 24 gb of fixed slc cache,and as long as you keep it under 75% it stays at +50gb.
970 evo's turbowrite works the same way,though you always have samsung's excellent 3d v-nand to fall back on.
anyway,intel's solution can work exceptionally well as long as you have that headroom it keeps pace with high-end nvme in light/moderate tasks,but like I said,it's 2TB 660p or bust.
in PL 660p 2TB is 950pln while 970 evo is 1000pln.Given how you can easily keep the same performance on the 660p in regular tasks and still use 1.5TB before you see signs of slowdows makes it an excellent budget choice for home gaming rigs.
for content creation use I'd invest in a better drive though.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 19, 2019)

The drive slows when it’s filling up as the cache starts to shrink. You’d definitely notice it... but hey, what does the internet know? 

That was the sole reason I grabbed my 860 EVO at the time as it was cheaper on sale and it also doesn’t suffer from slowdown. It’s a games drive, and I wouldn’t have benefited from faster NVMe protocols. Yes, it’s SATA based, but it ultimately never even hits max speeds for the games I’m playing. I’ve seen it top at 400 MBps reads, which is a far cry from the 560 it can do.


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> different drive,intel's planar tlc.
> 
> like I said,660p can be a great budget shot if it's available at sata ssd prices,but know the limitations too.it's not supposed to be a ssd for workstations.but for home/gaming rigs it's great value.
> 
> ...


Its a poor value when for $20-30 more you could have a Phison E12 based SSD or Silicon Motion based SSD in 1TB size, which have speeds that rival the 970s.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

Vario said:


> Its a poor value when for $20-30 more you could have a Phison E12 based SSD or Silicon Motion based SSD in 1TB size, which have speeds that rival the 970s.


Like I said,it's all about the price,qlc is crap but if a drive is sold at pennies per gb and uses slc caching it may work for a regular user.

this says it all about qlc drives











it's only for those who know what they're buying and know where the limitations are.


btw phison e12 drives are good,but they're not that consistent tbh,look at 510 and the new viper
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_masow...iot_viper_vpn100_radiatorus_maximus?page=0,14


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2019)

It's all confusing when you start running down every number. It seems like all the  PCIe 3.0 x4  drives are better than standard SSDs.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> It's all confusing when you start running down every number. It seems like all the  PCIe 3.0 x4  drives are better than standard SSDs.


this is mostly true,except for the chart I posted above.
qlc really is shit memory





but people most often buy 1-2tb qlc drives where dynamic caching really works wonders.


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is mostly true,except for the chart I posted above.
> qlc really is shit memory
> 
> View attachment 121362
> ...


Just have to set up so you have an empty partition of 20% or if software allows it, overprovision it 20%.  I assume that will work fine for QLC.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

Vario said:


> Just have to set up so you have an empty partition of 20% or if software allows it, overprovision it 20%.  I assume that will work fine for QLC.


leaving unallocated space works the same as overprovisioning,you don't have to use software.
empty partition is a neat idea but you can just remember not to fill it up.
tbh I'm waiting for the newest 96-layer tlc drives to implement the same slc caching method as 660p/p1 drives use,that'll do it for me,will probably get a nvme then.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2019)

I was just thinking, puma99dk is just using it for gaming. Mostly it will be used to read and not write...does that make a difference?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I was just thinking, puma99dk is just using it for gaming. Mostly it will be used to read and not write...does that make a difference?


yup that's why he'll be fine with a drive like that.


----------

